# Fitted my prize from Roy - Deployant Clasp Success!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've never had, or used, a deployant clasp on a leather strap before, so when I won a recent prize draw from our generous host, I wondered if it was going to be any use to me. The prize was a selection of clasps in various sizes, 12mm, 14mm, 3 x 22mm, and 26mm. I checked through my collection, and the only one that looked suitable was the mighty TW Steel Goliath, which had a well-used leather strap, with 2 end retainer loops that had seen better days (let's be honest, they were knackered :laughing2dw: ) so I thought I'd try out one of the new clasps. Here's the watch, which needs no introduction...:



The strap is decent quality thick leather, so the clasp was a tight fit. However, after a bit of pushing and shoving I managed to get it attached, and here is the result:



I cut the two end retainers off the strap (they were just about on their last legs, and would have needed replacing anyway). Obviously, with the new clasp in place they are surplus to requirements. Here's how it looks on the wrist:



I wasn't sure if I'd like it, but this seems to be quite a neat alternative to a standard buckle arrangement, and in the case of the TW Steel it's actually a nice improvement :thumbsup:

I'd like to say a public thank you to Roy, for yet another excellent and generous prize :rltrlt:

(Note: I will be giving away the rest of the clasps to anyone who wants them, but I'll start a separate thread for that)


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good, mate. Well done.

I only have one of these thingies and I find that the overlapping bit of the strap that sits underneath is always sliding out and I am incessantly fiddling with it. (The strap that is :swoon: ) Hope you don't have that problem. Perhaps your legendary wrists will hold it in place OK.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

kanab22 said:


> Looks good, mate. Well done.
> 
> I only have one of these thingies and I find that the overlapping bit of the strap that sits underneath is always sliding out and I am incessantly fiddling with it. (The strap that is :swoon: ) Hope you don't have that problem. Perhaps your legendary wrists will hold it in place OK.


 Cheers mate :thumbsup:

I don't think I'll have the same problem with this one, the strap is a really tight fit through the gap on the clasp so it won't be sliding anywhere :tongue:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looking good Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Looking good Dave :thumbsup:


 Thanks Boss :biggrin:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well done Davey P :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Damo516 said:


> Well done Davey P :thumbsup:


 Cheers mate :biggrin:

I'd be interested to hear how the other members got on with the spare clasps I sent out as well. On mine I removed the small "pip" that locates into the strap holes, because I found it quite irritating. It seemed to make the leather bulge slightly, which then dug into my wrist. Of course, that might be because of the excessive thickness of the TW Steel strap, and may not be a problem on slightly thinner leather. The modification is actually an improvement, because it means the strap now has "micro-adjustment" by simply tugging at the strap end to move it in or out, as required. The end of the strap is such a tight fit on the clasp, it doesn't move at all, and the strap is now really comfortable to wear.


----------

